# Duplex kidney?



## Windmills

Has anyone got any experience of this? My baby has been diagnosed as having a duplex right kidney, and when I Google it doesn't really help much.. 
Just wondering if anyone could tell me first hand what happened after the birth? I'm concerned as the consultant said to me at my last appointment 'we'll scan her in her first 3 days, you'll have to bring her back in- if she's well enough to go home at first that is'.
ETA- it's the ureters which are duplicate, the kidney isn't split, but the entire drainage system of the right kidney is duplicated.


----------



## emmajayne

I didn't want to read and run. Sorry. No idea either. .
Hope someone can shed some light for you on here x


----------



## BabyK'sMam

Hiya

I had a duplex kidney on my left side but it wasn't diagnosed til I was 18 months. 

I had an operation to 'untwist' one of the ureta's (sp) but that didn't work so I had another operation to remove the duplicate tube. I had the operations when I was 4 years old. 

My left side has a working ureta with 60% working kidney, my right side kidney works at 100%. The operations did leave small kink on my baldder which means I'm more prone to kidney infecctions etc and I need stronger antibiotics if I do get poorly. 

I live a happy and normal life.



Feel free to PM me with any questions you have and I'll ask my mam, she will probably know more as she went through it with me. 

xx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks, that's really really helpful! It's so good to hear from someone whose experienced it first hand :) 
it's never really concerned me before, it was noticed at my 20 week scan and I've had several scans since for diagnostic purposes and then to monitor it.. Now the birth is so close though, I'm starting to worry :nope:


----------



## lili24

Hugs babe. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothertobeboy

iv just googled this to try and find an ansew, im in the same sutuation, my babys right kidney has hydronephrosis wich is swelling to the kidney and may cause a few problem but im unsure of what exactly it is and last week they aslo think he has a duplex kidney wich also i have no idear about i go for scans nerly every week or 2 and would love to have any answes anyone has about these xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I also have this on the right side -- it wasn't diagnosed until I was an adult.

In my case I'm more prone to kidney infections than usual but it hasn't had any impact on my general health.

Best of luck for your LO -- most likely docs are just being cautious.


----------



## purplerat

Hi,

My son has a kidney condition, polycystic kidneys so not the same but it has taught me a lot about kidneys. You only need one kidney to live a normal life, or the equivilant of 100% total, whether thats all from one kidney or 50/50 in both or 25/75% etc.

Best of luck to you and your LO x


----------



## floofymad

Hi. At my 20 week scan I was told baby's left kidney has hydrophenosis but they said it would probably clear up. Since then I've had consultant scans and they've said the same but also think both kidneys could be duplex. My dh has an older child with a duplex kidney but it's never caused her any problems, in fact they said it drains more efficiently than usual. I'm being monitored every two weeks to check fluid. I hope everything works out well for you x


----------



## Rockell8788

my friends little boy has a duplex kidney, he needed a scan at 2 weeks old and a few tests on function at 6months and he had antibiotics for a year. hes 6 now and goes every 6 months to hospital just to check on things, he totally fine.

my ds had severe hydronephrosis they orginally thought reflux then duplex but was a PUJ Obstruction, we had worst case senario and ds is almost 10months old a happy and healthy little thing, hes on antibiotics for the forseeable future except for his scars you wouldnt know to look at him.

if any of you ladies have any questions please pm im fairly well clued up on kidneys now lol


----------

